# new pups first rabbit and a few pats



## DROPTINE 14 (Jan 20, 2006)

First off let me start by saying i am not a hard core small game hunter. i live to chase deer,and scratch the itch to hunt with other stuff when deer season is not open. but this summer i got my first begal (now 5 mo old) and the first time i ever took her hunting she chased this cotton tail and even more amazing is that i hit it. and as far as the pats my duck dog does fair as a flusher.


----------



## kmonty (Aug 26, 2009)

Looks like a good hunt and a happy pup! Nice


----------



## DROPTINE 14 (Jan 20, 2006)

10/9/10 total of 28 flushes 2 misses 3 hits


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

Your Beagle is hooked now, looks like a good shot too. Like we say "if the ears aren't pierced it's a bad shot" Good lookin dog too, Where did you get it?


----------



## DROPTINE 14 (Jan 20, 2006)

some guy had her down at jays one day in july giving away pups. and i wanted a beagle so i took her.


----------

